# Question for Heather regarding too much starch



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi Heather,My name is Tina and i come from Ireland.Some weeks before Christmas a friend of a friend loaned me your book that she ordered from you,i found it just great which led me to join this forum.Before Christmas i started on soluable food and could not believe the change it made to my ibs.I lost 14lbs,i am over weight, and after years of coming and going in weight watchers not really getting anywhere no matter how hard i tried this weight loss was a great bonus,even though i still follow the diet of soluable food i have not lost weight for three weeks.I am not impatient,i am wondering if the cause could be that i am eating too much starch.Every morning i have oatmeal and i drink a glass of hot water first,then at lunch i have chicken sandwich on white bread, dinner in the evening could be fish or chicken with potatoes and carrotts,or pitta bread with soluable filling sometimes brown rice,i drink loads of water peppermint and fennel tea,i also take fibregel and antispasmodic.I make carrott soup with celery one breast of chicken and little potato that i have a couple of times in the week.I eat a couple of Mangos and sometimes stewed apple,do you think there is too much starch in my diet that can add up the calories.I have also pinpointed that i have headaches from the antispasmodics that are called Colofac here in Ireland, is this common?I would be grateful for any suggestions please.Hope i have given you enough information.Thank you,Tina.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Tina - I've followed up with your question via email but I just wanted to check in on the board and see how things are going for you...Best,Heather


----------

